# Winter Hide out



## 1hand (Feb 28, 2009)

This is my quest in building my small basement machineshop/furnaceroom. I started by ordering my machines Dec.29 to beat the 09' price increases, and started clearing a 12'x12' spot in my basement furnaceroom for stub walls for benches.








Then the machines showed up!  :big: Looked like I robbed a Grizzly store.




Wired in 12 outlets and built benches. Then made many trips up and down steps bringing it all down to the basement for setup.






















Finally some barstock to start my first project!!! :noidea:


----------



## rake60 (Feb 28, 2009)

"some barstock"?

Where do you live and what time do you go to bed?
No specific reason for the question, just curious. LOL

If your not familiar with the term "Tool Envy"
you will be soon!

Beautiful shop even MORE beautifully equipped!

Rick


----------



## 10K Pete (Feb 28, 2009)

That's a pretty cool set-up there! And a trailer load of new tools. Wow.
"New Tool Envy" is another term I'm learning.

Looks like you're ready to go. Any ideas on what you'll build first??

Pete


----------



## 1hand (Feb 28, 2009)

Wisconsin, Should be in bed right now, but just found your great forum! :bow:
Tomorrow is my day off, and day to play in my basement. Kinda excited, and 1 to many Mountain Dews today!! :wall:


----------



## 1hand (Feb 28, 2009)

Pete, Don't know yet. just ordered my Model Engine Builder Mag. subscription. Kinda checking out projects on here to start with. So if I have questions I can get some help. Probably a hit & miss. Something easy since it be my first. Any Ideas?

You a runner? 10K


----------



## Noitoen (Feb 28, 2009)

With that "some bar stock", looks like your going to build a full size engine :big: :big: :big:


----------



## steamer (Feb 28, 2009)

1 hand,

Very nice, I love what you did with the shop.

I assume you have some experience with machining, what kind of engine do you want to build?

Dave


----------



## chuck foster (Feb 28, 2009)

1hand ........ if you are looking for a bar stock engine to build might i suggest david kerzels engine, it is hit and miss
http://www.floridaame.org
just email him and he will send you the plans

the webster is another neat little engine, it is not hit and miss, for the plans go to the bottom of the page to download them
http://home.comcast.net/~webster_engines/

both sites have lots of info so look around and see what you think

hope this helps

chuck


----------



## deere_x475guy (Feb 28, 2009)

1hand, great looking shop and congrats on the nice machinery. Looks like your well on your way.

BTW I also think the Siamese Twin would make a great first engine for you. It was mine and this board helped me along the way to finishing it.


----------



## kvom (Feb 28, 2009)

Missing a hand does not seem to have affected your carpentry skills whatsoever. Great job on the benches!

You might find after a while that having the compressor on the floor will become an irritation. Running some air hose along the top of the walls with some drops might be a good add-on. And be careful using air to clean your machines as it can blow swarf in places it shouldn't go.

You can find many of Dave Kerzel's plans online for downloading. I'm about to start his v2 CO2 engine. In the original scale it has relatively few parts but they are quite small.


----------



## 1hand (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks kvom, Yeah I was kinda figuring on moving the air compressor and run lines. 
I use it mostly for blowing out holes and running my detail sander. I usually use a brush to clean off the machines and a shop vac, but if I use air, I turn the regulator way down.


----------

